# Skerpmaak van-Tekken II-Sharpening



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hoe maak 'n mens 'n Tekken II skerp. Die vervangings lemmetjie is nie 'n probleem nie. My probleem is daardie soliede konstruksie waarin die lemme pas.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Skerpmaak*

Bossie wil jy die lemme of die punt voor skerpmaak.Ek het n Spyderco wat baie goed vir die voorste punt werk


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ja, Heidi het mos deur die Nyala geskiet en nou is die een se punt 'n bietjie gebuig daarby. Waar kan ek so Spyderco kry.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Spyderco*

Winkels wat messe ,gewere ens verkoop behoort jou te kan help


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Winkels wat messe ,gewere ens verkoop behoort jou te kan help


Hi Bosman,

maybe you should contact the official South Africa Spyderco distributor for a dealer near you.
Here is the contact address:
I also use it.
Good luck.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you Frank much appreciated.


----------

